# Please help! My hedgehog doesn't drink water



## donata (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I hot my hedgehog 2days ago, ant she now is 53days old. I hve placed both water bowl and bottle in her cage, but I havent seen her drinking and the amount of after night in the mornings is the same, but she eats and poops and urinates normally. I also gave her and apple and wet food(which she didin't like). I also tried to teach her to drink from the bottle but she puts her nose not the tongue inside it and sneezes, then I tried to mix baby food with water and she also puts nose first and sneezes. Should I use pipette to make her drink? Or maybe there are other ways? Please answer.
(sorry for my English)


----------



## donata (Jan 7, 2015)

And urine spot yesterday was lot lighter than today.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I had this problem when I first got my hedgehog. I was giving her bottled water and didn't see her drink for 2 days. Then I read a thread on here about how their hedgehog didn't like the taste of tap water so gave them bottled instead. I tried the reverse of that and gave Erin tap water in a different bowl and she drank from it straight away. I'm not sure if it's the change in the water or the bowl that made her drink but maybe you could try both and see if anything helps.


----------



## donata (Jan 7, 2015)

I gave her bottled water all the time, maybe I should now try tap water instead... The bowl I changed this morning, but that doesn't work. Thank you information very much


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Let us know how she gets on


----------



## donata (Jan 7, 2015)

Finally she drinks her water. Thank you so much


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Great! Did you give her tap water?


----------

